# Ariens 922024 Tire retrofit



## Orv (Nov 17, 2015)

I first off want to say hi to everyone in the snowblower community. Hi! 

I have a blower with bald tires. I've searched numerous threads, but cannot come up with a conclusion on how to put pneumatic tires on my blower. 

Here are some pictures

Maybe you can only upload 3 photos?
As you can see, Rim is 7" diameter, tire is about 9 and 1/4" shaft is 3/4", bolt spacing looks to be right at 3".

I can't find any type of retrofit or rim that will work. 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

use goodyear tires on stock ariens rims, the bolt pattern should match up


----------



## Orv (Nov 17, 2015)

43128 said:


> use goodyear tires on stock ariens rims, the bolt pattern should match up



Do you have a part number for the rim that would match? This is a hard rubber tire. I see many different rims in my searches


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont know the part number but basically any tire and rim set from a 10000 series machice with the 3 bolt hub will fit your machine


----------



## Orv (Nov 17, 2015)

This assembly has a 3/4" bore, which would fit the shaft of the snowblower. Do you guys thing it would be a good idea to get this and drill a hole in the shaft? I'm having a hard time finding a set of 3 bolt rims


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Orv said:


> This assembly has a 3/4" bore, which would fit the shaft of the snowblower. Do you guys thing it would be a good idea to get this and drill a hole in the shaft? I'm having a hard time finding a set of 3 bolt rims


I think you should try these. You can get the click pins to drop in the holes to lock the wheels to the axle, and keep them in the right place. Make sure to get the right diameter so there is no chance of the axle sliding around inside the wheel shaft and wacking the click pin shart and possibly shearing it over time. 

Verify with the seller that the overall diameter of the tire is 10" to match up to the existing. If it's too small, the blower will sit tilted and screw up the balance, especially if they are too short. Do you have enough room on the shaft between the chassis and what looks like a wider tire so that it doesn't rub against anything on the chassis when its on the shaft with the pin installed? Remember to remove the key from the shaft keyway, and slap a coating of grease on the shaft to prevent it rusting in place.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my old sno thro has rims from another unknown blower , with bolts on the inside ( tractor side ). would your situation allow for chains, or studs instead of drilling the axels? maybe post a want ad in the classified section of this forum for a good set of oe tires and rims?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think they want a little too much, but here is a set of tires and wheels. (I bought my last set for $15)

Ariens Rims and 4 10x3 50 6 Tires from Older 10M Snow Blower | eBay


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Check craigslist. You should be able to find a complete broken snow blower with those type of wheels for under $50. Once the engine blows or the front gearbox goes people are practically giving them away.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Orv :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Orv (Nov 17, 2015)

Alright fellas, I'm ready for snow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Where did you get these wheels/tires and what did they cost you???


----------



## Orv (Nov 17, 2015)

ztnoo said:


> Where did you get these wheels/tires and what did they cost you???


I got them on eBay, they cost like 35 bucks. Free shipping too 

I had to drill holes in the shaft and also drilled holes on the backside of the wheel hub


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Orv said:


> I got them on eBay, they cost like 35 bucks. Free shipping too
> 
> I had to drill holes in the shaft and also drilled holes on the backside of the wheel hub


Any chance you have a link to the tires/wheels?

Also could you explain or post a pic of where you drilled your holes? That would help a lot.


----------

